

10 Beautiful Sketches for Website Prototypes - woork
http://woorkup.com/2009/12/28/10-beautiful-sketches-for-website-prototypes/

======
ahoyhere
So, they're pretty. But from my trained eye, not earthshatteringly
interesting, inventive, useful or usable.

The point of prototype sketches is not to be beautiful.

Thus, the article is pointless.

